# Horizontal white line on top of monitor



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a Samsung Syncmaster 245BW 24 inch monitor. I just recently noticed a white horizontal line on top of the monitor..here a pic:









You can see it there on my desktop. The line is also noticeable when playing video games. It is not my video card because I have my xbox hooked up to my monitor as well and it also shows that line.








The image makes it look less noticeable but its really noticeable.

Any way to fix it? know what caused it? Thanks.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm guessing that this isn't a new monitor. If you leave an image on the screen in the same place all the time (such as the top of an open windows) it can leave a residual line like that. I have it with my Samsung 2232BW monitor.
Unlike CRTs where the phosphorus gets burned, the LCD will recover over time if you move images around so that they don't remain in one place day after day.
The process can be sped up by allowing a blank white image to remain on the screen
periodically.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

It does go away sometimes but now its back but with 2 smaller lines above it. It is really annoying any fix?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's occuring on two different inputs, then it's a monitor issue. 

Assuming it's "burn in", you can try something like this: JScreenFix - Fix stuck pixels and image persistence


----------

